
Do Fakes on eBay Save Antiquities? - robg
http://www.archaeology.org/0905/etc/insider.html
======
jhancock
does fake rhino horn powder reduce the demand to kill more rhinos?

~~~
biohacker42
I'm guessing fake rhino horn and viagra would have to reduce demand and prices
for the real thing.

Who is naive enough to buy rhino horn but sophisticated enough to reliably
spot fakes?

Producing huge quantities of fake rhino horn powder is something an
environmental organization could do.

